# Marking Up in Bluebeam



## Orchid PE (Jul 29, 2021)

Does anyone use or recommend a usb tablet for drawing markups in Bluebeam?

It can become a little tedious when trying to draw designs out using a mouse and the drawing tools. Being remote I only have access to an 11x17 printer, and D size drawings can sometimes print too small to fit handwritten markups.


----------



## psustruct (Aug 2, 2021)

I have used the surface tablet for field survey markups in bluebeam. Bluebeam has a "Tablet" mode. You can use your fingers to pinch zoom also.


----------

